# bible trivia question



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2008)

this has me, my brother, and my wife stumped, I am sure if any of you know it/figure it out I'll feel dumb for not getting it but here goes...

I once had a soul but then lost it...
With my death I can give great light...
I am well known in the Old Testament...But mentioned only once in the New Testament
No right or wrong can I conceive. The scripture I cannot believe.
Although my name therein is found, they are to men an empty sound.
No fear of death doth trouble me, real happiness I'll never see.
To heaven I shall never go, or to eternal hell below.

Who am I?

After you have searched and searched a while, the one with the answer will share with a smile!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Oct 6, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> Although my name therein is found, they are to men an empty sound.



Is this line right? Is it 'they are to _me_ an empty sound.... or is _men_ right?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2008)

good question, it says men but it could be a typo....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 6, 2008)

How about Enoch?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2008)

Hubby is pretty certain he knows, but he wants to find it first. One line is not completely accurate.


----------



## jambo (Oct 6, 2008)

It obviously is not a person. Would the answer be _Folly_?


----------



## biggandyy (Oct 6, 2008)

I found the answer... here is the full text of the question:

OLD RIDDLE 

GOD made Adam out of dust But thought it best to make me And I was made before the man According to God's holy plan My body he did make complete But without arms or legs or feet My ways and actions did control And I was made without a soul A living creature I became Twas Adam that gave me my name Then from his presence I withdrew Nor more of Adam ever knew I did my Maker's laws obey From them I never went astray Thousands of miles I roam in fear But seldom on the land appear But God in me did something see And put a living soul in me A soul in me the Lord did claim And took from me that soul again And when from me that soul was fled I was the same as when first made And without arms or legs or soul I travel now from pole to pole I labor hard both day and night To fallen men I give great light Thousands of people young and old Do by my death great light behold No fear of death doth trouble me Nor happiness I cannot see To heaven above I ne er shall go Nor to the grave nor hell below The Scriptures I cannot believe Whether right or wrong I can t conceive Although my name therein is found They are to me an empty sound And when friends these lines do read Go search the Scriptures with all speed And if my name you can t find there It will be strange I do declare.

(Sorry for the formatting problem. Read it here).


----------



## Barnpreacher (Oct 6, 2008)

Whale???


----------



## LadyFlynt (Oct 6, 2008)

a whale

(with my death, I bring great light...whale oil)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 6, 2008)

heh

Here I thought the answer may have been "deeper" than that.

Thanks all!


----------



## nicnap (Oct 6, 2008)

The fish that swallowed Jonah...they use the blubber and oil for light...


----------

